# Warning Sign



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Going off to France for the annual 6 week jaunt, I have a Fiamma Ultra 500 on the back of my MH. Do I need one of these as well?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Not for France but if you stray into Italy or Spain yes.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is nt a legal requirement for France but is for Italy and Spain, in Italy they MUST be made of reflective metal (but many local drivers seem to ignore that).

The stripes should point to the kerb in the country you are in i.e. in Uk down to left, in Italy to right.

BUT although *not legally required in France *they do increase visibility of protuding bikes......

try this link to Fiamma;

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Cycle-Carrier-Accessories/Fiamma-Carry-Bike-Rear-warning-Signal

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Penquin said:


> ....try this link to Fiamma;
> 
> http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Cycle-Carrier-Accessories/Fiamma-Carry-Bike-Rear-warning-Signal
> 
> Dave


what sign? I can only see the girl. Oh yes she is hold something. What was the question again?


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Chevron board*

I'm led to believe the board is required if your load protrudes from the rear of your vehicle bi 1 metre or more.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Chevron board*



Davethepenguin said:


> I'm led to believe the board is required if your load protrudes from the rear of your vehicle bi 1 metre or more.


Can anyone support this with a link?


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

In Spain I am pretty sure that you are not any overhang the rear without a sign. 

Friends were told by the guardia that even if the took the bikes off and folded the frame up, it would still require a sign


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Chevron board*



Techno100 said:


> Davethepenguin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm led to believe the board is required if your load protrudes from the rear of your vehicle bi 1 metre or more.
> ...


This is all I can find:

http://www.aci.it/?id=762

along with suggestions on here and various other sites that even a folded bike rack should have a marker board on it. I think this may be based on the Article referring only to protruding loads 'full stop'.

I'm not sure that this helps.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No :lol:
My bike rack folded sticks out no more than my towbar :roll:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Reflective Board*

In Spain if anything tow bar/box/bike rack protudes more than 10% of the vehicle length a reflective board is required by law ...should be metal but almost everybody has the plastic ones and never heard of any issues with them.
Have posted a copy of the traficos document on here previously so this is not hearsay.
Not sure about France but off there next week and will definetly have the board in place just in case.
Brian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm allowed 600mm then? so with bikes fitted yes but with no bikes should be well within.

Off to France on Saturday where it is only advisory not a legal requirement as far as I know.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi 

Someone posted a while ago thats its the amount the rack etc protrudes past you rear lights thats important?

So if you had a light board on the bikes, which I think is a big improvement on a stripy square with reflectors on(!), you wouldn't need one?

Jason


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would suggest just put one on all the time, then there's no issue where ever you go, simple


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Agreed but as I don't have one I'll wait until the meet at Denia next April :wink:


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Just checking my equivalent of the highway code here in Spain (a book nearly an inch thick!) which is dated 2005 - a bit old I know but they are difficult to get hold of.

As I understand it, a vehicle under 5m length can have a load overhanging the rear upto 1 third the length of the vehicle.

Vehicles over 5m lenth are limited to 2m overhang.

*But in all cases where the load exceeds the length of the vehicle you must have a warning sign*.

So that is as I said in earlier post, you are not allowed any overhang without a sign.
I would assume that if you have a light board you are ok - although they are not used here in Spain, trailers have fixed lights and numberplates as they are registered to be used with a particular vehicle.

There is no mention of the lines on the board pointing down to the curb, and infact all the diagrams where there is a single warning sign (which I unerstand to be sufficient unless you also have a wide load), they are pointing the opposite way.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*warning sings*

denisl
You are confusing a fixed bike rack on the back of a camper as opposed to a lorry (camion) carrying say a long girder or similar structure which would overhang the front and rear thats when the 2mtr front and 3mtre rear overhang comes into play.

As far as the bike rack goes the 10% rule applies.

If you have say ladders on your car roof rack 15% overhang is allowed (dont know why its different ???)

The red stripes should run top right to bottom left.

A trailor light board would not increase the original lenght of the vehicle for the purpose of the % allowance.
Can copy you details if you want denisl

Brian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

or of you want a cheaper supplier of the Alu Signal sign 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-alu-signal-sign-p-163.html

in stock in our Exmouth branch as well


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Genuine good price :thumbup:
Out of interest, how do you prevent the post office from remodeling it?


----------

